
Game changer: the Commodore 64 concert - rbanffy
https://www.theguardian.com/games/2019/jul/23/game-changer-the-commodore-64-concert
======
rendx
A recording is available on Youtube "for a limited time"
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTc9mswxLLk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oTc9mswxLLk)

